# advice for odor, sibo and constipation



## pigeon79

Hi All,

I was recently diagnosed with sibo, methane type with constipation. My doc put me on two antibiotics, flagyl and ciprofloxacin. He also put me on miralax for chronic constipation and something for a hemorrhoid that was bleeding for a few weeks. I've also been on align for 6 weeks. Before that was florastor for about 2 years.

It has been almost a week since I began taking the medication. The miralax has worked and what used to be hard, difficult to pass stools are now very soft and messy. My almost-constant gas has decreased significantly but I'm experiencing a feces/sour smell constantly. It's incredibly embarassing and is similar to what I experienced while on lialda and was having bms all the time.

Does anyone know why I smell so sour? Has anyone else experienced this? Do you think it's the miralax causing the smell or the antibiotics?

I was on vacation last week but had my first day at the office today and I found it incredibly difficult to concentrate on anything else. I've been struggling for about a year with serious flatulence that has led me to become more socially isolated and I feel like I'm losing a sense of myself. I'm grateful that sibo is treatable but I'm nervous about it being chronic and recurring.

In terms of diet, I tried being vegan for two months, gluten-free for two months and fodmap for a little while. Fodmap definitely helped the most but is so difficult to follow due to no onion or garlic, and I didn't get enough calories or nutrition.

My doc also said that he is admittedly not an expert on sibo and needed help reading my results. Does anyone know a good sibo doc in nyc?

thanks!


----------



## fconzero241

What are you eating? Sugar and starches are a no - no with Sibo.

Really it is better to eat Meat - Fish - Egg Yolks.

However, I now wish I had a farm so I could trust the meat.

KarenKellock.org/Sibo.htm


----------



## pigeon79

For an update:

The antibiotics have helped with flatulence very much. The miralax is keeping me regular, but I definitely feel like I smell like feces, especially after having a bowel movement. The miralax must be responsible for the smell. I might look for other laxatives. Does anyone have any suggestions?

In terms of food - my insurance said they won't pay for a nutritionist unless I have diabetes so I'm out of luck but might go to one out-of-pocket. I'm eating mostly low-fodmap foods with occasional wheat. I am eating potatoes and rice because I'm not sure how to get enough calories otherwise.

I agree about the meat. I was vegetarian for a year and would much rather not eat meat. It looks like I will need to eat meat for calories and my body seems to digest it well. I'm also eating soy products. I will most likely do fodmap and potentially an elimination diet and will keep this updated periodically.

I'm currently taking align and florastor as well. I'm not sure if they are ok for fodmap and sibo. Does anyone know?

thanks!!!!!


----------

